# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  quarter/half turn tap issue

## madmuso

Hi guys, 
I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice on an issue I have with my basin tap set. 
I recently renovated my bathroom and bought three sets of dorf taps (shower, bath, vanity/basin). All three are the same type of tap which from memory I was told are quarter/half turn. (cant remember which!). 
I installed the shower and bath taps myself into the original breaches, the spindle part of the taps have two main parts that need to be screwed together first THEN the entire assembly screwed into the breach. Did that as per instructions, all fine, working as they should be. No issues at all. 
I had a licensed plumber fit the ones on my vanity basin because a new breach had to be installed which he made. From day 1, the hot water tap remains slightly open even though the tap is turned all the way to the closed position, and I have to turn the tap back around slightly to stop it from running and dripping. 
Its a real pain because when people are over, the try to force the tap even more to the closed position which lets out even more water. 
I hope ive explained which taps they are correctly for you to get the idea of whats happening, I remember they have like a butterfly wing type setup at the bottom of the spindle itself. 
I dont understand how the ones I installed are fine, and the one a plumber did is leaking! I called him up and asked and he said its because we use it all the time. But we use the shower just as much if not more. Any advice? 
Thank you

----------


## cyclic

Having to turn them on a little to stop drips means 
(a) Faulty from new or 
(b) Worn due to people turning them off too tight. 
You should have taken them back when you first noticed the problem, which occurred from day one. 
Just get a new one/pair, and fit it/them.

----------


## JB1

You should have had the plumber fix it at the time if the issue presented itself from day one. 
You really gotta be abusing it to turn them off too tight. 
x

----------


## plum

First. Your description on the installation of your spindles goes against every ceramic disc type spindle I've installed. Normally the spindle screws in first, then the retaining nut secures the spindle and prevents leakage. 
If you've had a plumber install them and they leak, what is reason he won't come back? Any plumber worth his salt will return to rectify a problem. It doesn't make sense to lose a customer by not returning.

----------


## cyclic

> First. Your description on the installation of your spindles goes against every ceramic disc type spindle I've installed. Normally the spindle screws in first, then the retaining nut secures the spindle and prevents leakage. 
> If you've had a plumber install them and they leak, what is reason he won't come back? Any plumber worth his salt will return to rectify a problem. It doesn't make sense to lose a customer by not returning.

  Yea, I noticed the install description, but the ones the op installed are fine, it's the others the plumber did that are leaking, funny that. 
I wonder what is meant by "recent renovation" 
edit.. just read the op purchased the taps, so the plumber is not going to warranty them.

----------


## madmuso

Thanks for the replies. 
OK, heres why im trying to rectify the situation myself.  
1) I purchased the tapware brand new around 5 years ago when this renovation was supposed to happen. Unfortunately due to lifes unforeseen circumstances I had to put the renovation on the back burner until mid last year. I hung onto all the items I had purchased cause I knew this reno was definately going to happen at some stage. 
2) The plumber who installed the basin taps is one of my good friends, he didnt even charge me to put them in so for some reason I feel awkward calling him up again. He owed me a favour and decided to help me a tad during the reno.  
The taps definitely havent been abused, we open and close them in the normal manner and as mentioned, the shower and bath ones which we use everyday are fine. 
I did notice one thing with the problem tap, to me it seems like it has a little more resistance when you turn it compared to the cold one. Could this indicate something?

----------


## plum

If the spindle is ok, the seat may be the issue, may need re-seating. As you tell us that you are competent installing these, have you greased the disc retaining washer?

----------


## madmuso

> If the spindle is ok, the seat may be the issue, may need re-seating. As you tell us that you are competent installing these, have you greased the disc retaining washer?

  From memory the paperwork didnt say anything about greasing a washer (I could be wrong) but I may have kept one box with the paperwork, I'll see if I can find it, take a photo and post it here so you know exactly what the product is. Thanks

----------


## cyclic

> From memory the paperwork didnt say anything about greasing a washer (I could be wrong) but I may have kept one box with the paperwork, I'll see if I can find it, take a photo and post it here so you know exactly what the product is. Thanks

  LOL,all good mate, and thanks for that, I've been painting, and I hate painting, and my back's hurting, so I needed a laugh.
We know what the product is, I guess you did not read this from post 2 above 
Having to turn them on a little to stop drips means 
(a) Faulty from new or 
(b) Worn due to people turning them off too tight. 
You should have taken them back when you first noticed the problem, which occurred from day one. 
Just get a new one/pair, and fit it/them. 
No offence mean't.

----------

